# Removing a "ghost" from a pipe.



## Whip-Poor-Whill (Jun 15, 2012)

Okay, A buddy of mine may be sending me a beautiful straight briar pipe, which I'm stoked about, but the only problem is he has smoked "weed" out of it. Is it possible to remove the smell/taste from this pipe?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, first time I've heard that being asked, but I think you can. I'd smoke a bowl of something mild to get the reside out first :biggrin:

Seriously though, I think I'd ream it out real good, and then do a salt treatment on it. There are threads in here somewhere about how to do that. Good luck!


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you! It's very appreciated!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

What Dan said^^ although depending on how much char may be in it you might not have to ream. Definately do the salt treatment. That will pull any residue and odor out.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's a pretty good thread about the process: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/302956-salt-treatment-pipes.html

YouTube videos help too.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

DanR said:


> I'd smoke a bowl of something mild to get the reside out first :biggrin:


:biglaugh:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Depends on the charring, I'd think, which I'd at least scrape down some. You can then fill the bowl half full with high octane booze, put a doubled paper towel over the rim and blow gently through the stem, to bubble the alcohol in the bowl and shank, while taking care not to get it in your mouth. Bubble along for a minute or two, dump and see how it's going. Run a scrapy pipe cleaner through the shank, then a regular. Wipe out the inside of the bowl with the paper towel you used to cover the bowl and start over. If you first don't fricassee, fry fry again.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm stunned that someone would actually use a full size briar for this. If he can afford that, tell him to send you a brand new pipe!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah Hell!....Just smoke that ghost out!


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill (Jun 15, 2012)

I received the pipe about an hour ago and let me tell you, it's great! My friend had moved to Oklahoma a while back, and he used to smoke a wonderful cherry aromatic out of it, but we used to smoke a lot of weed out of it :biggrin: This was before I started smoking pipes, of course, and I didn't understand that we might be ruining a great pipe.

Well, It's been in my uncle's care since my friend left, and apparently he cleaned it, removed the filter, and has been smoking some pleasant aromatic blend out of it that's left a nice flavor in the pipe. It smokes like a dream!


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

I recommend a nice mild Columbian blend until you get the taste straightened out :evil:


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill (Jun 15, 2012)

I just noticed that it says "Savinelli" on the bottom.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> I just noticed that it says "Savinelli" on the bottom.


Sav's are nice pipes. Enjoy it, sir!


----------



## MikePhillips (Feb 20, 2010)

That's an oscar, used to have a couple like it before I thinned the ranks. Great smoker (usually) but heats up quicker than I'd like. Always felt the bowl was very slightly on the thin side. Nice pipe.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> Ah Hell!....Just smoke that ghost out!


Especially considering the nature of the ghost. :hippie:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> Okay, A buddy of mine may be sending me a beautiful straight briar pipe, which I'm stoked about, but the only problem is he has smoked "weed" out of it. *Is it possible to remove the smell/taste from this pipe?*


Why?


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill (Jun 15, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> Why?


Because I was expecting it to smell like straight up skunk bud. Not saying it's a bad smell, just didn't want it overpowering the tobacco.


----------

